# If I ge4 my sleep and take my regimen, I am 100%



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

If I miss the sleep, I am totally back to square one. Just making sure I post so that all get to see. I sound like a broken record but I just want to help others get well. I had another excellent day. freesong


----------

